# AT&T U-verse, moving to another room



## spyder1100101 (Jul 19, 2012)

I am trying to relocate my residential gateway from one room in the house to another so I can connect it to my stereo Receiver (no wireless on receiver) it works fine when connected to the original coaxial wall outlet, but when I connect it to the plug in the family room it dies on me. Called U-verse Tech support but they said I had to have a service visit for the awesome price of $179. is there a work around? or am I stuck with the RG in the office? solutions?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I know that AT&T U-verse is fiber optic technology, but that's all I know. After it reaches your residence is it then "converted" to coax cable (the kind used for TV and internet when you have cable service) for distribution throughout the house?


----------



## spyder1100101 (Jul 19, 2012)

it gets converted to coax, the whole house is coax connected, why one plug works and the other doesn't. .


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The "rule" is that there should be one high quality two-way splitter with one side going to the modem (or modem/router or gateway or whatever) and the other side going to everything else. Assuming that is the configuration you have the reason that another jack doesn't work is because of too much signal loss.


----------



## spyder1100101 (Jul 19, 2012)

the familyroom is about 10 foot run from the office. should have lost signal. not sure if the node has to be assigned or what. thank you for your help.


----------



## indyt3ch (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok, so basically there are a few things to check before you can move the RG

How is the connection ran inside the house from the NID (network interface devcice) located on the outsided of the house? Generally its a small gray box with At&t on it. You wont be able to open it up unless its the old style and has a screwdriver slot, but then you still may only see the telephone side.

You need to find out how the signal is being brought in to the house. It is either going to be coax or rj-11. rj-11 is ethernet cable or quad wire. 

Do you have TVs on the account? 

((If the signal is being brought in on coax))

Yes: Then more than likely there is a diplexer on the line, it brings in the VDSL signal from the NID (sent from ATT), back feeds from the RG (coax wall plate where originally placed) aka combined, then sends HPNA to tvs. You'd have to find where the diplexer is, trace the line to the "new" location and connect in to the combined port of the diplexer. 

No: Then there should be a straight coax feed to the original wall plate that gives the RG the signal. You'd have to disconnect that in the attic or crawl space and connect to the coax line where you are wanting to move the RG. 

It may be difficult to trace the lines without the tools, but trial and error would evenutally find the right line.

______________________________

((if line is brought in on rj-11 and backfed to other tvs on coax))

Then you would just have to find the splitter or barrel to connect to new location wall plate.

I'll check again if you have any other questions. Make sure when you tighten back up the splitter or diplexer, the lines are pretty snug. You dont want any hpna errors. It would cause pixelation and freezing on the TVs and possibly no DVR playback.

Good luck.


----------



## indyt3ch (Jul 27, 2012)

Sorry I said find the splitter on the second part. If the signal is brought in on rj-11 then you would have to splice in to that line to move the RG. However, from the sound of it you are on coax.


----------



## spyder1100101 (Jul 19, 2012)

thank you for the info!! i'll have to look into the wiring closer.


----------



## indyt3ch (Jul 27, 2012)

No problem. Just take a look and get back with me.


----------

